# Multimaster tools



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I looked at a few of these tools at Home Depot and couldn't quite figure out how they would be used when making slingshot frames. It appears to be similar to an orbital sander with the ability to cut straight lines too. If you have a multimaster tool, do you use it for slingshots? If so, please explain how. Curious minds want to know.

Many thanks,
Northerner


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Don't use mine for slingshots Todd. I reserve that for my Dremels. Heck of a tool the Multilmaster. Great fo molding, flooring,digging out a bad tile for replacement,drywall-solid ,well made tool with a bunch of uses.Flatband


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

No use for slingshots that I see yet and has never crossed my mind.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks guys! I thought maybe I was missing out on something. The Multimaster might not be useful for slingshots but I checked many youtube videos and saw many ideas.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I looked at a few of these tools at Home Depot and couldn't quite figure out how they would be used when making slingshot frames. It appears to be similar to an orbital sander with the ability to cut straight lines too. If you have a multimaster tool, do you use it for slingshots? If so, please explain how. Curious minds want to know.
> 
> Many thanks,
> Northerner


Ya, my bad, i use mine primarily for making furniture, mortise and tenon joints, installing flooring, etc. it's like a laser fast chisel when you need it, or the most magical japanese saw ever. i have used it to rough cut hand grips in naturals and trim down big naturals in thickness. not the best tool for that, but my sawzy was at my office and all my coping blades were busted. not the best tool for slingshots, though.


----------

